# H100i + 2x Accelero Hybrid II in Fractal Design Arc midi



## Knabinho (25. Juli 2014)

Hey,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage. 

In meinem Fractal Design Arc Midi betreibe ich 2x R9 290, die beide einen Accelero Hybrid II spendiert bekommen haben. Nun bin ich etwas ratlos, da mir die Temps nicht so sehr gefallen ( GPU´s und VRM1 jeweils bei ca. 80° @stock). 
An Lüftern hab ich fast alles verbaut, was man so in dem Case unterbringen kann.
Vorne: 2x 140mm einsaugend (Fractal Design Silent Series 140mm Fractal Design)
Boden: 1x 140mm einsaugend (Noiseblocker)
Deckel: 2x 120mm rausblasend (Enermax Everest Advance)
Hinten: 1x 120mm rausblasend (Scythe Slipstream 120mm)
Seite: 1x 180mm einsaugend (Phobya G-Silent, damit bekomme ich die Temps der VRMs gut unter Kontrolle)

Der eine Radiator ist im Boden und der andere hinten. Im Deckel ist die H100i verbaut.
Letzteren kann ich nur mit einem Scythe Slipstream kühlen da der Radiator der H100i normalen Lüftern im Weg ist. 
Nun hab ich mir überlegt die beiden kleinen Radis vorne über diese Adapter hier:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Adapter » Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm - black
anzuschließen (dort kann ich keine 120er Lüfter verbauen) um dort die Lüfter rausblasen zu lassen.

Restliche Komponenten:
i5 3570k@4GHz (trotz Undervolting bei 80°)
AsRock Extreme 3
Crucial M500 240GB

Meint ihr, dass das Pluspunkte bringen wird oder hat jemand evtl eine anderes Kühlkonzept im Hinterkopf?
Dann lasst es mich bitte Wissen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß Knabinho


----------



## --EpoX-- (25. Juli 2014)

Mh was ein wenig störend auf den Airflow wirken könnte ist der 180er an der Seite haste mal versucht wies ohne den aussieht ? Übrigens: weniger ist manchmal mehr  viele Lüfter heißt nicht = kälteres Case wobei der Rest eigentlich so ok sein müsste!

Grüße


----------



## Knabinho (25. Juli 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass die VRMs zu heiß werden wenn der 180er nicht läuft.


----------



## --EpoX-- (25. Juli 2014)

Ja stimmt dort steht die Luft ja sonst mh mir viele da etwas ähnliches wie im FT03 ein: Dort ist son schräg gestellter 120er drin vl kannste dir sowas basteln, oder eine Art tunnel in der die GPU sitzt:

Mit der Schräge wärs dann etwa so: (suboptimal für die obere gpu )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit "Lufttunnel" so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gehäuse ist dafür natürlich eher nicht so gut  schwierig ! 
Sry für meine low Paintskills aber normal waren VRAM Temps beim Hybrid besser als die der gängigen Customkühler  das gedämmte Gehäuse wärmt wohl auch ein wenig


----------



## Knabinho (25. Juli 2014)

Bei nem Tunnel würde doch aber auch nur die untere Karte vom besseren Luftstrom profitieren?!
Was mich ärgert ist, dass ich mir sogar das Gelid Enhancement Kit:
GELID Solutions > Products

und RAM Kühler
20 Stück VGA-RAM Kühler I Cooler 13x13MM
 gekauft habe und die Temps trotzdem nicht so gut sind. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie warm die VRMs ohne das Kit wären.

Das Case ist nicht mal gedämmt


----------



## --EpoX-- (25. Juli 2014)

Das ist echt ärgerlich! 
Du könntest je 1x 140er pro Tunnel/Gpu nehmen (also 2 Trenner einbauen), dann geht aber der Airflow übers Board zum Teufel, 
oder du versuchst eine halbe Höhe von einem 140er pro Gpu/Tunnel du kannst das ja mal mit Pappe oder etwas ähnlichem testen wenn du die Abdeckungen der PCI Slots entfernst gewinnste vl noch was an Durchsatz, schön ist allerdings was anderes und Zurückschicken ist keine Option, weil so kühl scheinen mir 80° nicht mit na "Wakü" <.< dafür wars ja dann schon etwas zu teuer!


----------



## Knabinho (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn das System sehr leise wär, dann hätte ich ja kein Problem mit den Temps, aber so...

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Anregungen


----------



## Sascha1971 (25. Juli 2014)

Denke leise wird sowas intern nie sein oder?


----------



## --EpoX-- (25. Juli 2014)

Richtige Wakü wäre da halt ne andre Hausnummer aber recht hat er wirklich leise wird es tatsächlich eher nicht 

 Beide vorne damit heizt du das case whs noch mehr, unten der radi ist aber vermutlich kontraproduktiv für deine gpus


----------



## Knabinho (25. Juli 2014)

Es muss ja auch nicht "silent" sein.

Was haltet ihr von den Lüftern hier:
50 Stück Gehäuselüftern, neu, SilenX Fan Ixtrema Pro IXP-74-14T in Baden-Württemberg - Bad Friedrichshall | Weiteres PC Zubehör gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Die Fractal Design Silent Series 140mm fördern halt nicht wirklich viel Frischluft...

@--EpoX--
Deshalb hab ich ja die Idee, beide Radis vorne rausblasend zu montieren. Die Lüfter von Unten und der Seite sollten doch hoffentlich genug Frischluft bringen.


----------



## --EpoX-- (25. Juli 2014)

Ich würde bevor ich mehr Geld da rein stecke tatsächlich die konfig mit unten ausblasend an den radis checken VL bekommste das ja mit Kabelbinder ohne adapterkauf zum test hin


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (25. Juli 2014)

Was willst du denn mit 50 Lüftern  
Die Seitenteile durch eine Lüfterwand ersetzen ?


----------



## shadie (25. Juli 2014)

Mit diesem Aufbau hast du dir Intern leider alles zugebaut was irgendwie die warme Luft abführen kann
Oder wenn du die Lüfter vorne einbaust frische luft reinpusten kann.

In deinem Fall hätte ich definitiv auf eine richtige Wakü gesetzt mit externem Aufbau.

Hast du noch die Möglichkeit die Sache zurück zu geben?

Eine Wakü kostet zwar ca. 200-300 € mehr als deine Lösung, dann ists aber auch kühl und leise.

mal ein par Daten:

E3 1230v2 / unter Last 45°C warm
GTX 780 1200mhz / unter Last 38°C warm
GTX 780 1200mhz / unter Last 40°C warm

Die Wakü hat mich ca. 500 € gekostet


----------



## Knabinho (25. Juli 2014)

Die H100i habe ich schon seit 2 Jahren und war immer zufrieden damit. Deshalb hatte ich mich auch für die Hybriden entschieden. 

Ein anderes Gehäuse à la Corsair Graphit o.ä. würde da auch nicht mehr viel Punkte bringen oder?

@shadie
Ich hatte mir das ja so vorgestellt, dass die beiden Radis vorne angebracht sind und vorne rauspusten und von der Seite, unten und hinten kommt die Frischluft rein. Ist zwar untypisch aber vllt klappt das ja.

@Epox
Das Gehäuse ist nicht gedämmt und die Adapter habe ich schon. Jedoch ist der untere Festplattenkäfig vernietet. Und bevor ich das halbe Case auseinanderflexe wollte ich das zur Diskussion stellen.


----------



## --EpoX-- (25. Juli 2014)

Ich denke schon bei deinem arc is halt gedämmt und klein mehr und effektiverer airflow inklusive weniger Wärme ohne Dämmung lohnt bestimmt


----------



## Knabinho (29. Juli 2014)

Bin heute wieder etwas zum testen gekommen. Hier mal die Werte nach 1Std. BF4, dann 1 Std. Valley und einem anschließenden Durchlauf vom aktuellen 3DMark (wollte mir mal den neuen Sky Diver Abschnitt anschauen).

Ich habe auch etwas an der Durchlüftung verändert. Der 140er Noiseblocker hat einen von den Fractal Design Lüftern ersetzt. Die beiden Radis für die GPU´s werden nun von den Arctic Cooling F12 belüftet (Das sind die, die es zu dem Kühler gab). Da ja kein Platz zwischen dem Radiator oben (CPU) und dem hinteren war, der Scythe Slipstream jedoch zu wenig Druck gebracht hat, habe ich den einen AC F12 hinten extern angebracht.
Mit der neuen Config komme ich nun zu diesen Ergebnissen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam kann ich mich mit den Temps anfreunden.


----------

